# New waterfowler



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have never hunted waterfowl before but am going to give it a try this season. I was wondering which non-toxic shotshell some of you would recommend for ducks. Also is it necessary to use a special choke tube with non-toxics such as bismuth ot hevi-shot? I know for steel shot I need a special tube.

Huntinbull


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

I don't know about special chokes for steel. I know some you should not use full. I like 3" #3 shot of the winchester shot. Works for me. I use a patternmaster choke tube. Getting the birds in close is the key. Good luck!


----------



## quacker attacker (Jul 17, 2009)

Be careful with the hevi-shot and some non toxics like bismith, check your choke tube!!! Most i have seen will have some kind of marking on them. Just because its rated for steel, doesnt mean its rated for hevi-shot!!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

What make/model is your gun? Is it newer or?

Everyone talks about using pattern master choke tubes, etc... 
I don't see the need unless their guns where older style with no screw in types. I use factory Browning/Ruger choke tubes with no problems shooting steel/hevi or black cloud.... mostly all modified for everything and have no problems dropping birds.

If you've got buddies that are into waterfowl- grab a few shells from them of different brands and pattern your gun at 30 and 40yds and see what you got.

Typically 2's- 4's are good for ducks depending on your expected duck specie and the range in which your shooting them (passing by or decoying in)
Usually early in the year the local ducks will get pretty close, so 4's work pretty well... I'd had good success with #6 hevi-shot early in the season becouse I'm getting shots of 20-30 yds.
good luck!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

The gun I would be using is a Verona SX405. Fairly new, late 1990's to early 2000's manufacture. It has a modified tube in it now, but not labeled for steel. I have heard that as long as I do not use full choke tubes I can shoot steel in modern tubes of modified or more open choke. I am currently trying to buy a choke tube for steel shot in a full choke. 

Huntinbull


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i use a mossberg auto with a modified factory tube and i haven't had a problem. i shoot steel federal t-shot for geese i used to use winchester #2 and 3's


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the input Quack. I think most guys are afraid to say one way or the other about regular choke tubes and steel due to liability. Thanks for stepping up.

Huntinbull


----------

